# (AL) QAA chocolate at stud



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

(AL). HRCH Twin Rivers Rowdy Roddy Piper QAA. In 6 qualifyings Rowdy has a 4th and 1st place finish. His site is AFC Coolwaters Ready to go, dam is HRCH Graces Force of Nature. 

For more info pm or call 256-590-2063. Stud fee is $500- health clearance info to be added shortly.


----------

